# Hyperthreading Prozessoren



## möp (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich wollt mal fragen, ob ihr schon wisst wann die neuen Prozessoren mit Hyperthreading Technologie auf den Markt kommen, im speziellen der Pentium IV Prescott und was ihr davon haltet.

mfg
möp


----------



## Tim C. (21. Oktober 2003)

[offtopic]
Heisst das nicht Hyperthreading ?
[/offtopic]

[ontopic]
ääh ... ?  
[/ontopic]


----------



## möp (21. Oktober 2003)

ja - hast recht, als ich es eben editieren wollte kam ich nich mehr rein


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi möp,

hier gibts eine recht verständliche Erklärung, was Hyperthreading kann:
http://www.computer-greenhorn.de/hyperthreading.htm

Aktuelle Software profitiert nur relativ wenig von HT. Aber es ist abzusehen, dass
zukünftige Software von den Möglichkeiten stärker Gebrauch macht. Also schlecht
ist es nicht, die Frage ist nur, ob es derzeit den höheren Preis wert ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## möp (23. Oktober 2003)

danke für den link, war recht interesant zu lesen...

aber ich denke ich werd noch etwas warten, bis die technologie salonfähig ist (bis mein chef mir nen neuen rechner zugesteht  )

mfg
möp


----------



## melmager (25. Oktober 2003)

Mal ein wenig Offtoppic:

Kollege von mir hat sich ein P4 HT zugelegt und siehe da das Sytem mault weil der Lüfter
vom 2. Prozessor nicht läuft 
Dann haben wir halt den virtuellen Lüfter für den virtuellen Prozessor eingebaut 
(Sprich ein BS Patch)


----------



## chibisuke (25. Oktober 2003)

Aufpassen musst du was betriebssystem betrifft auch weil jeder prozesser als 2 erkannt wird das du ein multi-CPU fähiges OS benutzt! und die maximale prozessoranzahl damit nicht überschreitest.. 

sprich Win2k pro, XP pro wenn du nur eine CPU drin hast und hyperthreading..
Win2k pro mit neuestem SP oder XP pro wenn du 2 CPUs drin hast mit hyperthreading, denn das währen dann 4 CPUs.. win2k pro verwaltet dir aber nur 2.. entsprechend aktuelles SP drauf damit er erkennt das es nur 2 CPUs sind...

oder sonst eben Win2k(3) server


----------



## Theeagle (28. Oktober 2003)

Auf welchen OS geht HT nun Also auf einen realen Prozessor bezogen...ich hatte mal gelesen das es nur mit WinXP , und dann auch nur wenn man Windoof NACH dem einbau und der HT-Aktivierung im Bios installiert !

Aber geht es nun auch Win2k mit SP4 oder was
Und da ich keine CD hab auf der SP4 direkt mit drauf ist müsste ich da ja auch erst Windoof so installieren, und nachher SP4...wird da HT noch korrekt eingerichtet?


----------



## Erpel (28. Oktober 2003)

Soweit ich weiß unterstützt Win2000 Prof. von anfang an 2 cpu's.


----------



## chibisuke (28. Oktober 2003)

Wie gesagt, eine hyperthreading CPU wird ohne SP als 2 CPUs erkannt.. bei 2 CPU boards mit hyperthreding prozessoren gibt das also 4 virtuelle prozessoren
und das kann Win2k pro nicht mehr ... also SP drüber ziehen


----------

